# I think we need a Bath meet at Easter!



## cyberfairy (Mar 27, 2006)

I know you are all meeting up at Club kaboo but I won't be able to come and it's all so Bristolcentric nowadays  I know of nearly three Bath Urbs now your supremacy is nearly over..the tortoise will slowly overcome the hare...or something. 
So anyway, I was just wondering if anyone fancied coming to the infamous delightful Bell in Walcot street for a minimeet over Easter? The Sunday before Bank holiday seems a nice time, as Monday is a bank holiday...  But the Saturday would be cool or the Friday or the Thursday....Please do post if you would like to come drink real ale or cider, watch some nice folky band with fiddles and didgereedoos and chill out in this fine refined beige city


----------



## Derian (Mar 27, 2006)

memememememememememememe


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2006)

Me? Visit Barf? What an extraordinary idea 

Will we be able to avoid tourists?

I may come, I may not. Saturday night is for dancing in Bristol though and I want cyberfairy to come


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 27, 2006)

metoometooooo


----------



## Derian (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!! Three to four people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
JTG-You can dance Saturday and drink organic ale to make yrself feel healthier in a weird way  Or could make it Saturday and then dance at my house to the sweet sweet sounds of Chris Liberator and Betty Boo


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2006)

The Sunday before the bank hol being the Easter Sunday?

Is that what you mean?

Soz can't do the actual easter weekend....have other commitments (was quite tempted to say I'll be helping to roll a very heavy stone from the front of a cave...but my strict catholic upbringing forbids me to even think it!) SHIT, I've thunked it!!! I'm gonna burn in hell, of blessed virgin mother...it was just a thought that creeped into my head...noooo OUT dam thought...OUT!


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 28, 2006)

Oil be there with my straw in my my mouth, singing songs about combine 'arvisters.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> The Sunday before the bank hol being the Easter Sunday?
> 
> Is that what you mean?
> 
> Soz can't do the actual easter weekend....have other commitments (was quite tempted to say I'll be helping to roll a very heavy stone from the front of a cave...but my strict catholic upbringing forbids me to even think it!) SHIT, I've thunked it!!! I'm gonna burn in hell, of blessed virgin mother...it was just a thought that creeped into my head...noooo OUT dam thought...OUT!


I did not mean this thread to cause religious diquietitude and guilt. Sorry Jesus. 
Yes, I did mean Easter Sunday in  neddlessly convoluted manner  Hope to see you soon anyway, Fizzer


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Oil be there with my straw in my my mouth, singing songs about combine 'arvisters.


Twill make a change from the um, whippet fancying


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

Can we fit in a visit to that pie place?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Can we fit in a visit to that pie place?


That is in Brizzle but sure it can be managed


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> That is in Brizzle but sure it can be managed



Pies and party


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Can we fit in a visit to that pie place?


The raven in bath sells the very same pies 

Easter sunday might be a bit tricky though.  Good friday would be easier.

I've also got a comfy floor if people need to crash.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

They cost more in the Raven though....still go there though..  
Friday is cool with me..don't know about anyone else?


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2006)

well, bear with me on this. I was kind of planning to be in Bristol for easter so it wouldnt be to difficult to take myself along to bath for a drinky poo or two! and I might be able to drag that mr krs with me too


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2006)

i feel obliged to go to something just round the corner from t'bridge so derv and i shall prolly be in attendance. 



and felix had better come (you cant use the squid excuse twice luv  )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I know you are all meeting up at Club kaboo but I won't be able to come and it's all so Bristolcentric nowadays  I know of nearly three Bath Urbs now your supremacy is nearly over..the tortoise will slowly overcome the hare...or something.
> So anyway, I was just wondering if anyone fancied coming to the infamous delightful Bell in Walcot street for a minimeet over Easter? The Sunday before Bank holiday seems a nice time, as Monday is a bank holiday...  But the Saturday would be cool or the Friday or the Thursday....Please do post if you would like to come drink real ale or cider, watch some nice folky band with fiddles and didgereedoos and chill out in this fine refined beige city



Keep me informed I might be in the area and the Bell has memories.


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

Friday's


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> well, bear with me on this. I was kind of planning to be in Bristol for easter so it wouldnt be to difficult to take myself along to bath for a drinky poo or two! and I might be able to drag that mr krs with me too


   Might even have those cds i said i would burn him about a year ago 
Be lovely to see you..


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Keep me informed I might be in the area and the Bell has memories.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm getting all excited now    
Is Friday best for everyone then? Evening or daytime? Or both?  Mines a pint of Stowford Press please


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2006)

Friday then I reckons.

I can bring pies over from my local pie emporium if people so wish


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Friday then I reckons.
> 
> I can bring pies over from my local pie emporium if people so wish


*jumps up and down in excitement*
*floor caves in*
*damn pies*


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2006)

is the friday a bank holiday?? 

we'll need to relocate from london so if its not we wont be down till evening.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> is the friday a bank holiday??
> 
> we'll need to relocate from london so if its not we wont be down till evening.


I think tis good friday tis it not? 
I'm sure we will be there in evening


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 28, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i feel obliged to go to something just round the corner from t'bridge so derv and i shall prolly be in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> and felix had better come (you cant use the squid excuse twice luv  )



I'm on for something that weekend -  I think I might just have got over the squid event by then (altho I have a funny feeling it'll be remembered by a lot of other people)


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I'm on for something that weekend -  I think I might just have got over the squid event by then (altho I have a funny feeling it'll be remembered by a lot of other people)


Tell me, tell me, tell me!!!


----------



## JLN88 (Mar 28, 2006)

count me in! staying with my idiot sis that weekend, but ill drag her along.


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> count me in! staying with my idiot sis that weekend, but ill drag her along.



 

She and I are going to gang up on you


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> count me in! staying with my idiot sis that weekend, but ill drag her along.


   Don't-she will drink all the cider and eat all the pies  Anyway behave or you will get the 'sicky' duvet to sleep under


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> She and I are going to gang up on you :


   heh heh


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> heh heh



<starts plotting>


----------



## JLN88 (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> She and I are going to gang up on you



no freddo frog for you!


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> no freddo frog for you!


Dn't want no freddo frog-want the cheezils and twisties


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> no freddo frog for you!




freddo frog sucks, caramel taz rules


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> no freddo frog for you!



You owe me all manner of good things  

*prepares to pack very large sack*


----------



## JLN88 (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> You owe me all manner of good things
> 
> *prepares to pack very large sack*



injects poison and fire into said freddo's and other "items" coming derians way.


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> injects poison and fire into said freddo's and other "items" coming derians way.



*starts packing jln88 resistant articles and a couple of _neutralisers_*


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

Where is the love?  
Heh..fight


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

<relents and sprinkles sparkly love pot pourri over thread*>


About these pies then ....

We need to get our orders in  


Callie deserves an 'I was right all along' badge about the other pie-fest btw, but this'll make up fer it  




*Fingers crossed behind back


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> <relents and sprinkles sparkly love pot pourri over thread*>
> 
> 
> About these pies then ....
> ...




Maybe I will make some pasties..although the last ones I made were very collapsy  
Next Friday....


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Maybe I will make some pasties..although the last ones I made were very collapsy
> Next Friday....   )



Proper crumbly collapsy ones  With brown sauce  

Thursday (after next not including this one) evening looks easier wiv der trains but I'm still investigatin ....


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Proper crumbly collapsy ones  With brown sauce
> 
> Thursday (after next not including this one) evening looks easier wiv der trains but I'm still investigatin ....


Thanks for making me realise what week we are on  Got longer to vacuum then


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me realise what week we are on  Got longer to vacuum then



Lots of time to build up momentum and get mouthwateringly pie and pasty anticipation and make lots of plans for vacuuming which are an abomination and make baby jeebus cry so you can enjoy the guilty pleasure of the planning without the actual doing and everyone will be happy. Innit


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2006)

Cool.

So my Easter looks like this:

Thursday night - Wurzels and Oompah band at the Bierkeller
Friday - piss up in Baaaaarf
Saturday - stompage at the Black Swan
Sunday - dinner at parents


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Thursday (after next not including this one) evening looks easier wiv der trains but I'm still investigatin ....



i'll give you a tip - dont go from paddington cos it costs fuck loads more. go from waterloo to bath via salisbury its much cheaper. and there are a few direct trains.

or you can sometimes get national express tickets to bath for a quid


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i'll give you a tip - dont go from paddington cos it costs fuck loads more. go from waterloo to bath via salisbury its much cheaper. and there are a few direct trains.
> 
> or you can sometimes get national express tickets to bath for a quid



Cheers wiskey - that's brilliant. Waterloo's much nearer to me too. 

xxx


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i'll give you a tip - dont go from paddington cos it costs fuck loads more. go from waterloo to bath via salisbury its much cheaper. and there are a few direct trains.
> 
> or you can sometimes get national express tickets to bath for a quid



Haven't they discontinued that service now though? Or did I dream that?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2006)

which service? the trains? they lie and say that theres no direct service london - bath but there is twice a day at least. and they lie and say that you cant go through salisbury but you can for only £22ish. 

i hate going to paddington to pay for an overpriced oppotunity to go through reading.

-------------

in the interest of umm interest i went to accessible train times and put in tomorrow paddington to bath @ 13:00, it gave me the cheapest ticket as a SUPERSAVER SINGLE priced at £37.00. 

if i do waterloo to bath via salisbury theres a non stop train at 12:40 cheapest ticket is STANDARD DAY SINGLE priced at £24.10. it only takes half an hour longer and it goes through trowbridge whereas the paddington ones dont.

if you book in advance you can get a single from trowbridge for £8


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 29, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> So my Easter looks like this:
> 
> ...


Best weekend ever  Kind of tempted by wurzels...Remember waking up once with a stinking hangover and that 'what did I do last night?' feeling-sat up in bed and found the Wurzels autographs all down my arm....


----------



## Derian (Mar 29, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> which service? the trains? they lie and say that theres no direct service london - bath but there is twice a day at least. and they lie and say that you cant go through salisbury but you can for only £22ish.
> 
> i hate going to paddington to pay for an overpriced oppotunity to go through reading.
> 
> ...




I'm having better luck on prices booking further in advance - don't know why that's cheaper but it seems to be. £8.40 single (paddington version) is cheapest so far. Same price on waterloo via salisbury. Accessible train times is great, hadn't seen that before


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 29, 2006)

I heard about this cheap tickets via trwobridge thing at the weekend.  Glad it turns out to be true


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2006)

because trains are going like planes and penalising the late traveller, the sooner you know you want to travel the better it is to book. walking on at the last minute means you pay a fortune.


----------



## Derian (Mar 29, 2006)

Cheers wiskey. I'd better get it sorted then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2006)

Well bless my soul, a trip to royal Bath   
I will arrange to have my periwig deloused forthwith   

.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 29, 2006)

We all look like that here, don't you know.

Here's a snap of me and my butler, yesterday.  The man in the background must be an american of some sort.


----------



## JTG (Mar 29, 2006)

Are we doing costumes then?

Here's mine:


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not wearing costume, coming in my normal clothes.

here's me with some friends on a previous night out in our normal clothes, behaving normally -


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 29, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I'm not wearing costume, coming in my normal clothes.
> 
> here's me with some friends on a previous night out in our normal clothes, behaving normally -


Was that the time when you smashed up Kebab Hut and wee'd on that guy's coat?   I rememebr the guy on the right from the front page of the Bath Chronicle-I can't believe he did that with the vomit, the puppy and the condom. You sort are not welcome around here-It's not Blackpool you know


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 29, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Well bless my soul, a trip to royal Bath
> I will arrange to have my periwig deloused forthwith
> 
> .


Look forward to seeing you-and wouldn't bother getting deloused before coming-I work with small children


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 29, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Was that the time when you smashed up Kebab Hut and wee'd on that guy's coat?   I rememebr the guy on the right from the front page of the Bath Chronicle-I can't believe he did that with the vomit, the puppy and the condom. You sort are not welcome around here-It's not Blackpool you know



 

None of yer northern stereotyping here...






A typical northern evening....


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 29, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> None of yer northern stereotyping here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A typical Northern evening...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And can't you afford a decent sized piano for the poor lady


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> A typical Northern evening...http://www.chipublib.org/images/disasters/haymarketpolice.jpg
> And can't you afford a decent sized piano for the poor lady


northern *Chicago * ?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 29, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> northern *Chicago * ?


Chicago (OnFylde) is a hamlet near Fleetwood


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 29, 2006)

This should put things back on topic.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 30, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> This should put things back on topic.


That was really taken at the Bell   Hark at it's magnificence  And there is free internet and it's wi-fi so we  will be able post proceedings live onto Urban 75 as they happen  Viewers may need to pay a subsciption if things get too exciting


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 3, 2006)

I am now offically excited.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I am now offically excited.


No, you are unnoficially excited. Official Excitement Time starts at 2.57   Not this Friday but next Friday


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2006)

Would have loved to come but it really depends on the weather for me.

It's the only time in the next few months that i'll have 4 days in a row off to sort out the flat and garden...and they are in much need of sorting out!

If the weather is rank I may consider it but if the outlook is sunny, I'm staying put.

I'm sure you'll have lots of fun! That Cyberfairy is a reet nuttah...in the loveliest of ways of course


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Would have loved to come but it really depends on the weather for me.
> 
> It's the only time in the next few months that i'll have 4 days in a row off to sort out the flat and garden...and they are in much need of sorting out!
> 
> ...


Who, me?  Oh please try and come  You will have three whole days of gardening and flatting and they will both look nicer after a few pints so it will be like you have done it already-like magic or something


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

Who's coming to see the Wurzels with me on the Thursday?

And Black Swanning on the Saturday?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 7, 2006)

It is the one week pre-anniversary of the Bath meet  This time next week, i want you pie laden and Bell-bound


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> It is the one week pre-anniversary of the Bath meet  This time next week, i want you pie laden and Bell-bound


Is the Bell "BYO pie" then ?   

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Who's coming to see the Wurzels with me on the Thursday?


You'll be confirming our Welsh neighbours' stereotype of us B&SW-ites   

.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 7, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Is the Bell "BYO pie" then ?
> 
> .


Have never been thrown out for being in possession of a pie. The pasty 'incident' was another matter


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

can't make this I'm afraid


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Then stop bloody smiling about it


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Derian (Apr 9, 2006)

I've bought my train tickets


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

is that better?


----------



## astral (Apr 9, 2006)

you would time it to coincide with my bi-annual parental visit


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> is that better?




You feeling better now, over the illness?


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> You feeling better now, over the illness?


sort of... it turned out I did have glandular fever, but I was feeling much better by the time the results came back from my blood test anyway. I just need to take it easy, put a bit of weight back on and generally look after myself for the next month or so. Still getting terribly tired though...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> sort of... it turned out I did have glandular fever, but I was feeling much better by the time the results came back from my blood test anyway. I just need to take it easy, put a bit of weight back on and generally look after myself for the next month or so. Still getting terribly tired though...


Man, that sounds nasty.  Hope you're feeling fit soon.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I've bought my train tickets


YaY!!! Still ooop north-back in the west countree on Wednesday  Will hoover and everything...
Glad you feel better Tedix-shame you can't make it...


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> YaY!!! Still ooop north-back in the west countree on Wednesday  Will hoover and everything...
> Glad you feel better Tedix-shame you can't make it...



Early Thursday evening OK then?

Yayayayay  


*starts to get excited*


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm on table reserving duties apperently.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> I'm on table reserving duties apperently.


good work J


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

It's little fractions 1st birthday on thursday and the meet on friday.  I'm well excited.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's little fractions 1st birthday on thursday and the meet on friday.  I'm well excited.


aaww  Wish him happy birthday from me...see you on Friday still covered in spat out cake


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> aaww  Wish him happy birthday from me...see you on Friday still covered in spat out cake


I've even bought him a little suit.  I'll try not to bore everyone to death on friday with the pictures.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's little fractions 1st birthday on thursday and the meet on friday.  I'm well excited.


yeah, wish him a happy birthday from me as well


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

*sneaks in a quick photo*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *sneaks in a quick photo*


What a lovely smiley messy baby  They are the best babies


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *sneaks in a quick photo*


  babies are cool


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

You talking to me?


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

Awwwwwrr lil fraction  Happy birthday for Thursday


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cute  baby's in jumper suits are teh cool


----------



## astral (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

>



he is just gorgeous


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> I'm on table reserving duties apperently.



Excellent. I shall expect a pile of freddo frogs on mine


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

I could keep going all day.

Long after everone elses eyes have glazed over


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

freddo frogs? schmeddo frogs...


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I could keep going all day.
> 
> Long after everone elses eyes have glazed over


is little fractionman going to the meet?


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I could keep going all day.
> 
> Long after everone elses eyes have glazed over



He's sooooo cute


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> is little fractionman going to the meet?


Sadly not.  

I'll just have to drink his pint for him


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Sadly not.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'll just have to drink his pint for him


good plan


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Sadly not.
> 
> I'll just have to drink his pint for him


I drank breast milk at the Bell once  Its a long story and no, I wasn't a baby, it was last year


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

He's not stealing my young person crown of goodness!


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> He's not stealing my young person crown of goodness!



You'll need to get yourself a jumper suit like his to even think about competing. Poor jln88  Usurped


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I drank breast milk at the Bell once  Its a long story and no, I wasn't a baby, it was last year


*inquisitive* start a thread on it, that should get a few replies 

"drinking breast milk in the westcountry"


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> He's not stealing my young person crown of goodness!


you are old!!!you are old!!!he is the new messiah   now go to the national parks thread and say about you having to be rescued by helicopter on ten tors  You did, didn't you?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I drank breast milk at the Bell once  Its a long story and no, I wasn't a baby, it was last year




Never had the guts to try it myself.  Makes me feel weird just thinking about it.


----------



## astral (Apr 10, 2006)

*comes over all broody*


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> you are old!!!you are old!!!he is the new messiah   now go to the national parks thread and say about you having to be rescued by helicopter on ten tors  You did, didn't you?



pft! maybeh...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> pft! maybeh...


Lol

*points and laughs*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Never had the guts to try it myself.  Makes me feel weird just thinking about it.


i didn't mean to-it had been mixed with a little guiness in a glass for my friend to feed to her baby (don't ask me) and an evil toddler said, look, try this drink' and I was drunk so I did. it tasted icky


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i didn't mean to-it had been mixed with a little guiness in a glass for my friend to feed to her baby (don't ask me) and an evil toddler said, look, try this drink' and I was drunk so I did. it tasted icky


is it safe to feed guiness to babys? Maybe we should get fractionman to test it out


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

That's a cocktail you don't see much.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> pft! maybeh...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> is it safe to feed guiness to babys? Maybe we should get fractionman to test it out


He needs the iron, his mums a veggie.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

considering the possibiblity of coming to this now... it is only 45ish minutes away from me. Depends on the finances at the end of the week and train times


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> considering the possibiblity of coming to this now... it is only 45ish minutes away from me. Depends on the finances at the end of the week and train times


Be gert lush to see you-oh, I'm in Bath...twould be most faaaabulous to see you


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Be gert lush to see you-oh, I'm in Bath...twould be most faaaabulous to see you


I think my bro may already be going, not sure though! As I say, it depends on the state of my finances and the state of my dissertation! Luckily I'm pretty much over my glandular fever, though it will be strictly soft drinks if I do come!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

How close is the Bell to the train station?


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> How close is the Bell to the train station?



It's easy walking distance, probably 5/10 minutes.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Come on tedix, you know you wanna..


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 10, 2006)

According to ents24 it's 14 minutes, here's a map....


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Come on tedix, you know you wanna..


the last train back to Reading leaves at 10:52... not sure how worth it it's gonna be to come


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, If we're meeting up around 2pm, you could eat two pies in that amount of time.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Well, If we're meeting up around 2pm, you could eat two pies in that amount of time.


I suppose I could come down early. I've just realised as it's a bank holiday, there shouldn't be any extortionate charges for coming down before 7pm. I may well come, a lot depends on how much progress I've made on my dissertation by then.


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I suppose I could come down early. I've just realised as it's a bank holiday, there shouldn't be any extortionate charges for coming down before 7pm. I may well come, a lot depends on how much progress I've made on my dissertation by then.



We'll do it for you. What's it on?...


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> We'll do it for you. What's it on?...


Sexual and moral subversions in the literature of Ian McEwan  reckon you could do it?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I know a bit about sexual and moral subversions, but I've never heard of the bloke.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I know a bit about sexual and moral subversions, but I've never heard of the bloke.


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Sexual and moral subversions in the literature of Ian McEwan  reckon you could do it?



Could have a go, cement garden and enduring love and all that malarky, cyberfairy could have a better stab at it than me though.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> cement garden and enduring love and all that malarky


Bit like brookside then


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Could have a go, cement garden and enduring love and all that malarky, cyberfairy could have a better stab at it than me though.


Yeah, doing The Cement Garden, Enduring Love, The Innocent, The Comfort of Strangers + one other which I haven't decided yet. Probably the other incest one he did


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I need to read more books


----------



## astral (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Probably the other incest one he did



wasn't that The Cement Garden? or were there two?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> wasn't that The Cement Garden? or were there two?


I think there _may_ have been another one in one of the short story collections he did although I must confess to not having read all the short stories so I may be wrong


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I need to read more books


you know far more about computers and techie stuff than me though


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I know you are all meeting up at Club kaboo but I won't be able to come and it's all so Bristolcentric nowadays  I know of nearly three Bath Urbs now your supremacy is nearly over..the tortoise will slowly overcome the hare...or something.
> So anyway, I was just wondering if anyone fancied coming to the infamous delightful Bell in Walcot street for a minimeet over Easter? The Sunday before Bank holiday seems a nice time, as Monday is a bank holiday...  But the Saturday would be cool or the Friday or the Thursday....Please do post if you would like to come drink real ale or cider, watch some nice folky band with fiddles and didgereedoos and chill out in this fine refined beige city



I'm up for visiting Bath to see you fine folks over there. Bath is only a 10min / 30min bus ride away from Bristle and it would be great to be guided by someone with the knowledge of good time cider swilling folk singing shenanigans.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> I'm up for visiting Bath to see you fine folks over there. Bath is only a 10min / 30min bus ride away from Bristle and it would be great to be guided by someone with the knowledge of good time cider swilling folk singing shenanigans.


the meets this friday then if you fancy coming  There's about 10 or 15 people going I think


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> I'm up for visiting Bath to see you fine folks over there. Bath is only a 10min / 30min bus ride away from Bristle and it would be great to be guided by someone with the knowledge of good time cider swilling folk singing shenanigans.


Be good to see you  be there from around one or 2pm I should think-The bell is on Walcot Street...pm me if you need directions  or if you want to not get lost, google it


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Be good to see you  be there from around one or 2pm I should think-The bell is on Walcot Street...pm me if you need directions  or if you want to not get lost, google it



If the weather's good, I might cycle over.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Be good to see you  be there from around one or 2pm I should think-The bell is on Walcot Street...pm me if you need directions  or if you want to not get lost, google it


If you're going to be there that early, I may well pop down early in the day so I can leave with enough time to get back to Reading... dissertation allowing of course


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Yay Tedix   

And going to meet Sunspots and nellyphant


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> If you're going to be there that early, I may well pop down early in the day so I can leave with enough time to get back to Reading... dissertation allowing of course


See you there


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> If the weather's good, I might cycle over.


I may well be driving - so could give you a lift - depends on timing things so I'm fit to drive home at some point ...

.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

looking forward to it... (if I do come that is)


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> wasn't that The Cement Garden? or were there two?


there's a short story in his first collection where some kid rapes his younger sister... that's the one I was thinking of. As well as the Cement Garden of course.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2006)

so is there a full itinerarary yet ?

Is it the sort of day where, were I to drive my car, I'd have to go home by bus and collect it later ?

Otherwise I'd be relying on Badgerline ...

.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158485


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> so is there a full itinerarary yet ?
> 
> Is it the sort of day where, were I to drive my car, I'd have to go home by bus and collect it later ?
> 
> ...


Not sure tbh. I think some people are thinking of spending a considerable proportion of the day in the pub. I probably will as well to be honest, but I can't drink at the moment so if you want someone to be sober with, I'll be there  (until 10ish anyway)


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2006)

Can I come?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

why shouldnt you? 

i think its just pub drinks. are you in the area?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2006)

No, but I'm bored and have nothing planned over easter.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

oh right  well i'm busy the rest of it but tomorrow we're holding the first bath meet  

i would tell you where the pub is but i dunno.


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 14, 2006)

Right, giving myself an early night in to rest up for cider drinking on Good Friday afternoon with some pie action. Be good to c yee folks!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

hello! I have been stupid and been out at gig and drinking lots with tangerinedream,derian and jnl88  Feel fine right now but may not in morning..However...aim to get to Bell earlyish in case anyone arrives early...like 2 or something...I will endeour to be on time and will be wearing my nice new long white dress with flowers on and prob look a bit green considering the amount of cider and wine consumed tonight...Look forward to it though! lots! Please come!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No, but I'm bored and have nothing planned over easter.


Please do come! Be fab to meet you


----------



## JTG (Apr 14, 2006)

not sure if I'm coming now. poor, woke up in the middle of the night crying and battling the urge to go drown myself.

I was looking forward to this.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2006)

Hope you feel a bit better now  Would be great to see ya and would be a shame if we missed out on seeing you! I'm here if you fancy a chat anyway


----------



## JTG (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks.

i don't really.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 14, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> i don't really.



Try and have a sleep.  Maybe you'll feel a bit better afterwards, and more in the mood to come along later today.


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Derian posting:*

Morning all!

Looking forward to this  


Wicked night out last night  

Yay - Tedix  


Hope you feel better and up to it later JTG


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Please do come! Be fab to meet you


 Oooh Thanks!  Would there be anywhere for me to stay?


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Oooh Thanks!  Would there be anywhere for me to stay?


You may have to wait on that one, it's only cyberfairy and fractioman that actually live in Bath, so you'll have to wait for one of them to come online. I'm catching the last train back in the London direction though at 10:52 so if you do need to catch a train back, I'll be doing that as well.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 14, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> You may have to wait on that one, it's only cyberfairy and fractioman that actually live in Bath, so you'll have to wait for one of them to come online. I'm catching the last train back in the London direction though at 10:52 so if you do need to catch a train back, I'll be doing that as well.



You're gonna wake up on someone's floor, no one ever makes a train at that time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2006)

Right, how are the Bristol crew getting there ?

Is it the normal friday service on the buses ?

.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> You're gonna wake up on someone's floor, no one ever makes a train at that time.


I'm banned from drinking at the moment so you never know


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

If I just turned up, I'm sure i'd be alright. Can someone tell me how to get to the pub?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> If I just turned up, I'm sure i'd be alright. Can someone tell me how to get to the pub?


http://www.ents24.com/web/maps.php?venueid=2393

I think this is it.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> http://www.ents24.com/web/maps.php?venueid=2393
> 
> I think this is it.


yep, the train station is just off the bottom of the map...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

Can I get a coach there?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Oooh Thanks!  Would there be anywhere for me to stay?


My floorspace is rather crowded at the mo with various bodies-Could fit you in if need be but wouldnt be too comfy-fractionman said he had floorspace earlier-might be worth asking him before  having to huddle in a filthy corner at cyberfairy towers


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2006)

Friday service on a bank holiday? I do not think so! Sunday service is most likely although some of the train companies are running a saturday service.

I think bristle-krs and myself are going to hop on the train bathwards but that won't be until later in the day. Im not gonna get to bristol until 3.30 at the earliest!


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Can I get a coach there?


no idea I'm afraid mate!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> Friday service on a bank holiday? I do not think so! Sunday service is most likely although some of the train companies are running a saturday service.
> 
> I think bristle-krs and myself are going to hop on the train bathwards but that won't be until later in the day. Im not gonna get to bristol until 3.30 at the earliest!


Yay! we should be there around two after the hangover subsides


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Yay! we should be there around two after the hangover subsides


I reckon I'll be there around 3. You'd better be there, I won't be happy walking into an empty pub!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I reckon I'll be there around 3. You'd better be there, I won't be happy walking into an empty pub!


I will be there


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be there around 3.  Maggot can stay at mine if he needs to


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

Brilliant, cheers! You're not a psycho are you?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I reckon I'll be there around 3. You'd better be there, I won't be happy walking into an empty pub!



i spoke to ian, he says he should get there around 5


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Brilliant, cheers! You're not a psycho are you?


Not really.  Are you?


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i spoke to ian, he says he should get there around 5


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

I am actually, is that a problem?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 14, 2006)

It's just that I'll have to get the special bed outta the garrage.  You know, the one with the straps.


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 14, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I will be there



I shall be with you lovely people at about 2.30-3pm (tops). My early eve yesterday turned into 4am this morning! I hope there is food at the Bell as I'll need something to grow my ciderbaby on.

If you see a tall 6' 2" male with what look like a stripey Burt'n'Earnie jumper and a pair of baggy cords and looks like he has been dragged backwards through several hedges, that'll be me. If I don't respond to Nellyphant, shout Neil at me several times!!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's just that I'll have to get the special bed outta the garrage.  You know, the one with the straps.


Should I bring a sleeping bag?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> I shall be with you lovely people at about 2.30-3pm (tops). My early eve yesterday turned into 4am this morning! I hope there is food at the Bell as I'll need something to grow my ciderbaby on.
> 
> If you see a tall 6' 2" male with what look like a stripey Burt'n'Earnie jumper and a pair of baggy cords and looks like he has been dragged backwards through several hedges, that'll be me. If I don't respond to Nellyphant, shout Neil at me several times!!


I had a 4am night too  Will look for you-will try to sit outside-hoping there is seats..I am in long white dress with flowers on and black cardie


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

Have just been researching my travel options. If I catch a coach I can't get there until 7.30. Can get there earlier by train but it's £45 return.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Can get there earlier by train but it's £45 return.



Think of it as an investment in carnage.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Should I bring a sleeping bag?


One of my housemates is away for the weekedn, so you can have his bed (i think)


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

If I get there at 7.30 will you lot still be conscious?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 14, 2006)

i should hope so 

we're prolly gonna wander to the train shortly. be with you in an hour or so


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

I am here! Sitting in the garden! Not sure if any of you are..beaming at anyone who looks like they might enjoy a spot of babyeating...


----------



## dervish (Apr 14, 2006)

is anyone beaming back??

right leaving in 15 mins


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

dervish said:
			
		

> is anyone beaming back??
> 
> right leaving in 15 mins


See you soon!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 14, 2006)

I've just finished a late lunch, and should be with yer at about 4:30 (-very much depending on how energetic I'm feeling...)


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 14, 2006)

Be there in about 30-45 mins. Look out for large woman in grey stripey tshirt with a spectacular cleavage on show and a tall slim black chappie (fuck knows what he'll be wearing, but it'll probably show a distinct lack of style or taste)


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be the sweaty, knackered-looking bloke.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2006)

i'll be the bruised, battered and bloody - and yet unswervingly handsome - fellow looking broody in the corner, fresh from mopping up recalcitrant welsh terrorists


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2006)

I;m at Paddington.Decide to  splash outon the train cos drinking time isvaluable. Should  get there about6.00 althoughi don;t hve a map so it mightbe later


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

Lots of people here! tis good..hangover subsiding with more booze.There is a map on this thread Maggot to get to Bell


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Gettin pizzled


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2006)

have a few ciders for me, chaps


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Lots of people here! tis good..hangover subsiding with more booze.There is a map on this thread Maggot to get to Bell






			
				fractionMan said:
			
		

> Gettin pizzled



How did they make these posts? I didn't see them with no computer?!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> How did they make these posts? I didn't see them with no computer?!



they were drinking magic cider


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2006)

Home and feasting on the remains of pie


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2006)

Jolly good time! Got home half an hour ago, was lovely to meet everyone *updates list for the south west people you've met thread*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 15, 2006)

I can't help it: every time I scan the thread title, I read "We need a bath at Easter".


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I can't help it: every time I scan the thread title, I read "We need a bath at Easter".



johnny, johnny, johnny, the years of torment, the years of piss take, just because I come from a town called bath


----------



## tarannau (Apr 15, 2006)

Sad I missed this one. Would have been a good trip down memory lane. Especially to the Bell of all places - one of my locals that I used to rumble into for refreshment onto my 'commute' (a whole 10-15 mins walk) down London Road to my sprawling pile in Larkhall...

I know the Hat & Feather has been tartified out of existence and believe the Beehive has gone, but Is the Curfew still there?

Hope you all had a fine one by the way. Gissa da gossip then...


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice to meet everyone.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice to meet y'all - must do it again sometime.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Sad I missed this one. Would have been a good trip down memory lane. Especially to the Bell of all places - one of my locals that I used to rumble into for refreshment onto my 'commute' (a whole 10-15 mins walk) down London Road to my sprawling pile in Larkhall...
> 
> I know the Hat & Feather has been tartified out of existence and believe the Beehive has gone, but Is the Curfew still there?
> 
> Hope you all had a fine one by the way. Gissa da gossip then...



ah larkhall, i lived there as well as a kid, for about 10 years, down by the rose and crown and up by the playing fields


----------



## tarannau (Apr 15, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> ah larkhall, i lived there as well as a kid, for about 10 years, down by the rose and crown and up by the playing fields



Larkhall was cool. Like a little village on the outskirts of Bath, yet within a 10-15 min walk. Loved the little local pub, the butchers, the helpful ladies in the Co-Op and that fine burger shop that used to sell a variety of different types of burger, from ostrich through to bison and buffalo. Even had a good deli that served fantastic french bread if I remember. 

Gawd, even in London I don't have shops as good as that on my very doorstep. 

Used to live above the vets on London Road btw. Up an imposing staircase, in one of those large  houses with Bath stone walls so thick that you could have a full sound system powering out drum and bass without a single soul noticing. I doubt I'll even live in such an impressive pad again...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2006)

i used to work in larkhall square, at peter curran's, which was an old fashioned general store, and is long gone, and at the hardware store, which is still there, this is going back to the late 70s early 80s, it was really villagey then..


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 15, 2006)

good to meet you all, i think im dead.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll have to take a trip down there soon, just to revisit memory lane. I'm sure it's changed a lot since my time in the mid 90s, but the place was charming. I've just had a sudden realisation just how impressive the place was - a genuine little local shopping oasis of useful neighbourhood shops.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2006)

That was an excellent night, really glad I came along!

Met loads of people including Cyberfairy, Tangerine Dream, Tedix, Felix the cat, JLN88, Fractionman (who doesn't do things by halves),Nellyphant.

Massive thanks to KRS for bringing pies, to Derian for forcing water down my throat, to Fractionman for the intended hospitality and Cyberfairy for the actual hospitality.

Great to see Sunspots again too.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 15, 2006)

Glad I made it yesterday, albeit for only a short while.  Great to meet up with so many faces, old and new.  Let's do it again sometime soon.   

Sorry I wasn't making much conversation/sense yesterday!  (-Probably nothing new there, actually...  )  In anticipation of the long bike ride home, I took some codeine (-not something I do often) and it kinda crept up on me to the point where I was getting very _...er..._ comfortably numb.   

The bike ride back was a bit of a nightmare.  Even with lights on my bike, there aren't any on the cycle track, so it was basically 15 miles of near-total darkness!   

Anyway, hope you all had lots of fun last night.  What happened once the darkness fell?...  _-C'mon, I need details, damn it!_


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 15, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Glad I made it yesterday, albeit for only a short while.  Great to meet up with so many faces, old and new.  Let's do it again sometime soon.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't making much conversation/sense yesterday!  (-Probably nothing new there, actually...   In anticipation of the long bike ride home, I took some codeine (-not something I do often) and it kinda crept up on me to the point where I was getting very _...er..._ comfortably numb.
> 
> ...



Continued to drink more  i set a new personal record of which I'm not proud of as to the amount of cider imbibed and then I went home and was sick in a bin..Was lovely to meet everyone-thankyou for coming-had super time Too hungover fopr full report-typing this has taken half an hour


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 15, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> good to meet you all, i think im dead.



you will be


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2006)

marvellous stuff!

had fabbo time, cheers to all, good to see faces new and old, sorry i didn't get to chat to everyone, we were running on bristol time 

apologies to fractionman for getting a bit, erm, testosteroney 

ps i think tangerinedream may be a bit northern, but i'm not 100% certain... can we have him tested?


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 15, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> marvellous stuff!
> 
> had fabbo time, cheers to all, good to see faces new and old, sorry i didn't get to chat to everyone, we were running on bristol time
> 
> ...



We had to take fractionman to the hospital to get his knuckles glued back on. Unfortunately it was shut. He was ok though, because we sedated him with takeout scrumpy and used some superglue cyberfairy had down the back of the couch. He's as good as new now.   

Cyberfairy and JLN88 are currently showing me flashcards of derelict mill buildings and whippets with a few pictures of things like detached houses, grass and delicatessen mixed in, to measure my brain activity as I recognise the images.   

(Oh - Sorry for shooing you all out the Bell at the end - I was under the impression you were joining us in the taxi, which as you weren't made me look a bit silly )


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 15, 2006)

I had a great time.  You lot aren't half as scary in real life.   

Everyone I met was lovely   I'm sure my brain will be back to normal in a few days.

My poor knuckles


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 15, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Cyberfairy and JLN88 are currently showing me flashcards of derelict mill buildings and whippets with a few pictures of things like detached houses, grass and delicatessen mixed in, to measure my brain activity as I recognise the images.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 15, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> You lot aren't half as scary in real life.



-Whaddya sayin', like?  Are you callin' us all wusses, or what?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 15, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm sure my brain will be back to normal in a few days.
> 
> My poor knuckles



_So..._ 

-Are we to deduce that the weird green beer wasn't quite as harmless as we initially thought!??


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 15, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _So..._
> 
> -Are we to deduce that the weird green beer wasn't quite as harmless as we initially thought!??


Everything turned out for the best   It's just gonna take a while to get back to normal.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> The bike ride back was a bit of a nightmare.  Even with lights on my bike, there aren't any on the cycle track, so it was basically 15 miles of near-total darkness!



Shit yeah - that Staple Hill tunnel is well scary at night time, I should have warned you.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 15, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Shit yeah - that Staple Hill tunnel is well scary at night time, I should have warned you.



I wasn't looking forward to that tunnel _(-half a kilometre long, folks!)_.  Ironically though, it was pretty much the only stretch of the entire 15 miles that _was_ lit.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 15, 2006)

You're a braver man than me cycling along the canal at night.  I hope you pushed instead.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 15, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Everything turned out for the best   It's just gonna take a while to get back to normal.


Was just starting to feel a bit better but now just burnt my throat on minestrone slim a soup  We have been debating going for curry at indian B.Y.O restaurant down the road and taking the cider cask with us


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for such a great time last night, it was a pleasure meeting all you peeps. Nice to put some faces to the names!

When is the next Bristol? How about a cider pub crawl perhaps ((his slowly fermenting apple for a brain begins to jitter back to life))?


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Was just starting to feel a bit better but now just burnt my throat on minestrone slim a soup  We have been debating going for curry at indian B.Y.O restaurant down the road and taking the cider cask with us



Just do it, you know you wanna?!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 15, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for such a great time last night, it was a pleasure meeting all you peeps. Nice to put some faces to the names!
> 
> When is the next Bristol? How about a cider pub crawl perhaps ((his slowly fermenting apple for a brain begins to jitter back to life))?


NEVER drinking cider again  *opens bottle of wine*
Nice to meet you too..think we should do combined curry eating/cider drinking thing in Bristol soon so I won't feel as hideous as I did this morning


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> NEVER drinking cider again  *opens bottle of wine*
> Nice to meet you too..think we should do combined curry eating/cider drinking thing in Bristol soon so I won't feel as hideous as I did this morning



cyberfairy - sensible ideas for a happier West Country 

Let's do that soon


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Was just starting to feel a bit better but now just burnt my throat on minestrone slim a soup  We have been debating going for curry at indian B.Y.O restaurant down the road and taking the cider cask with us


Curry?  I'm jealous.  And you lot are welcome to polish that cider off for me.  Just remember it's 8%


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 15, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Curry?  I'm jealous.  And you lot are welcome to polish that cider off for me.  Just remember it's 8%


Welcome to join us at Moorland road Panahar in hour or so


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Welcome to join us at Moorland road Panahar in hour or so


I'm still trying to get hold of my ex and sort out things with my son


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 15, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to get hold of my ex and sort out things with my son


Hope you got hold of her  The curry was fab-here, have a bit of poppadom


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like you all had a great time!   

Gutted we missed out on seeing old friends and meeting new but twas very productive day here in fizzbombland. Bombscare worked his arse off in the garden...nobody makes cement quite like he does


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2006)

So did Dirtyfruit make it out for this? Or do I win the 50p bet I had with myself


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> So did Dirtyfruit make it out for this? Or do I win the 50p bet I had with myself


No he did come... he just sat with his own mates all night


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, we met dirty  He was very friendly, just with 'real life friends'  

Stop being normal you! Come over and talk to the people from inside my computer!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 16, 2006)

I would just like say again what an excellent time I had, everyone I met was lovely (even JLN88). Although Cyberfairy kept apologising for not being a better hostess, I was constantly plied with tea and coffee and I felt totally relaxed with a bunch of people I'd never met before, which is rare and cool.






			
				Sunspots said:
			
		

> Anyway, hope you all had lots of fun last night.  What happened once the darkness fell?...  _-C'mon, I need details, damn it!_


 I have gossip!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 16, 2006)

Where was Gentlegreen?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 16, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Where was Gentlegreen?



I wondered that too!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 16, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I have gossip!



<checks PMs>

-You did _whaaaat???!!!..._


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2006)

I've been thinking that after meeting all these lovely people I may well make my way to london in the next few months so I can meet some more.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 16, 2006)

Thankyou especially to fractionman, maggot and derian for putting up with my cider induced nonsense.   

edit-jln88 posting
Still applies tho


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I've been thinking that after meeting all these lovely people I may well make my way to london in the next few months so I can meet some more.


not everyone off the internet is a weird psycho... just some of them


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 16, 2006)

I still can't get over the fact that the image I had of Fractionman was so, so wrong. I imagined him to be bald and mean looking  . 

He isn't at all, is he?


----------



## Derian (Apr 16, 2006)

cyberfairy rocks for organising this  xxx  

STOP apologising   


I made maggot and jln88 drink lots of water and didn't have enough myself


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> cyberfairy rocks for organising this  xxx
> 
> STOP apologising
> 
> ...


----------



## Derian (Apr 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Derian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> cyberfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derian (Apr 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Derian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I still can't get over the fact that the image I had of Fractionman was so, so wrong. I imagined him to be bald and mean looking  .
> 
> He isn't at all, is he?


Blimey 

*Checks hair and mean look in the mirror*


----------



## Derian (Apr 18, 2006)

Piccies 

General deterioration as the marathon session continued.... 


If any culprits want their pic deleted, let me know


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 18, 2006)

Who are these good looking people?


----------



## Derian (Apr 18, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Who are these good looking people?



 

Hardly any photoshopping required  


Who took that pic?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Who took that pic?


I did


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2006)

I read the thread title as 'I think we need a Bath meet at Exeter' and was very puzzled....time for bed I think


----------



## Derian (Apr 18, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I did



 

How did you manage that


----------



## strung out (Apr 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Piccies
> 
> General deterioration as the marathon session continued....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> General deterioration as the marathon session continued....



Yeah, I think you've really managed to capture 'the alcohol arc' there!  

Great pictures.  

Based on the evidence, I wish I'd been able to stay longer!


----------



## Derian (Apr 18, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think you've really managed to capture 'the alcohol arc' there!
> 
> Great pictures.
> 
> Based on the evidence, I wish I'd been able to stay longer!



The alcohol arc was captured more by luck than judgement!

Pity you had to go but that bike ride sounded a nightmare. Next time hopefully you'll be able to stay longer


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 18, 2006)

Great pics Derian


----------



## Derian (Apr 18, 2006)

Fankyew


----------



## wiskey (Apr 18, 2006)

we had a lovely day, only just got back to the computer. about to leave wilts for london again.

sorry we didnt stay longer, pubs arent really my thing and i've been a bit out of action socially of late. 

sitting on a pub bench with no back for hours has crippled me too 

huge thanks for mr & mrs felix for the lift home (and the magnificent detour )

see you all again i hope

wiskers


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 18, 2006)

Fantastic piccies!

You all look like you had a great time. Brilliant!   

Hopefully get to meet some of you another time...when the opportunity presents itself that is.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> cyberfairy rocks for organising this  xxx


Cyberfairy does indeed rock, I wouldn't go as far as saying she's the best hostess ever, but considering I turned up unexpected and she had a hangover, she did a damn fine job.   

Who's this? It looks like he's singing!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deribn/sets/72057594109887212/show/


----------



## Derian (Apr 18, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Cyberfairy does indeed rock, I wouldn't go as far as saying she's the best hostess ever, but considering I turned up unexpected and she had a hangover, she did a damn fine job.
> 
> Who's this? It looks like he's singing!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/deribn/sets/72057594109887212/show/




 Which one? You linked to the slideshow...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 18, 2006)

Doh! This one: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deribn/130428317/in/set-72057594109887212/


----------



## Derian (Apr 18, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Doh! This one:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/deribn/130428317/in/set-72057594109887212/



So he does!


----------



## Maggot (May 16, 2006)

Finally got my rather limited set of photos developed!

Bath drinks


----------



## Sunspots (May 16, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Finally got my rather limited set of photos developed!
> 
> Bath drinks



Good work, fella!  

Looks like fun; I _wish_ I'd stayed longer.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Good work, fella!
> 
> Looks like fun; I _wish_ I'd stayed longer.


I'm thinking of a meet for the bath fringe fest  Baghdaddies playing on the 28th  May I think for free at the Bell and  Walcot Nation on 11th June..Sunspots, you would prob love the bike thing, Wacky Races on Sat 10th June.Help with bike, cycle powered sound systems, pedal powered scaletrix and all sorts of other stuff over the half term...
http://www.bathfringe.co.uk

Any other takers?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Finally got my rather limited set of photos developed!
> 
> Bath drinks


 A pissedly wistful one of me working out how much I had spent
Oh fuck, just enlarged the other one where I seem to be seeing how far my mouth can stretch.....


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Finally got my rather limited set of photos developed!
> 
> Bath drinks



Well done!


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of a meet for the bath fringe fest  Baghdaddies playing on the 28th  May I think for free at the Bell and  Walcot Nation on 11th June..Sunspots, you would prob love the bike thing, Wacky Races on Sat 10th June.Help with bike, cycle powered sound systems, pedal powered scaletrix and all sorts of other stuff over the half term...
> http://www.bathfringe.co.uk
> 
> Any other takers?



10th/11th I might be up for ...


----------



## Maggot (May 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Oh fuck, just enlarged the other one where I seem to be seeing how far my mouth can stretch.....


At least you look happy in that one!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> At least you look happy in that one!


That's cos it was before I worked out how much I had spent


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> 10th/11th I might be up for ...


   That would be ubercool and face


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

I'll count the pennies in my piggy bank


----------



## Maggot (May 16, 2006)

10th June England Vs Paraguay in the world cup.


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> 10th June England Vs Paraguay in the world cup.



 


cyberfairy - does this mean that Bath Fringe will be football ridden or football free?


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2006)

I need a chinectomy


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I need a chinectomy



No   

Personally I think Maggot embarked on one of those piccie taking episodes that are similar to the experience you get in ladies changing rooms with fluorescent lighting


----------



## felixthecat (May 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of a meet for the bath fringe fest  Baghdaddies playing on the 28th  May I think for free at the Bell and  Walcot Nation on 11th June..Sunspots, you would prob love the bike thing, Wacky Races on Sat 10th June.Help with bike, cycle powered sound systems, pedal powered scaletrix and all sorts of other stuff over the half term...
> http://www.bathfringe.co.uk
> 
> Any other takers?



I thought the Baghdaddies were on the 24th? I love the Bath Fringe - not sure what I will be around for just yet but deffo a fair bit of it.  

Oh and it IS free!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I thought the Baghdaddies were on the 24th? I love the Bath Fringe - not sure what I will be around for just yet but deffo a fair bit of it.
> 
> Oh and it IS free!


I made a random guess in the higher twenties as to when they were playing rathr than look at the website I think a new thread should be made soon by someone with more proficiency than me


----------



## fractionMan (May 17, 2006)

I'll be around for walcot nation day!


----------



## fractionMan (May 17, 2006)

Walcot nation day thread


----------



## Maggot (May 17, 2006)

I like your tagline line FractionMan (Didn't I think of it?)


----------



## fractionMan (May 18, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I like your tagline line FractionMan (Didn't I think of it?)


Yup 

Seemed appropriate


----------

